# Whats going on here?!?!?



## Lifedaybyday (Jul 14, 2022)

Is this foaling related or is something the matter here?She is due in 2 weeks.Just noticed this today.Not swollen in the same way my other mares have swollen right before foaling but thoughts please?!?!??!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 15, 2022)

Has she been rubbing? Sometimes that can cause this. Has it gone down at all?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes I ended up researching it and do think its from rubbing.I gave her banamine as other articles stated and it did go down.I just dont like stuff like that so close to foaling!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 15, 2022)

Definitely understandable!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 18, 2022)

How peculiar. Horses sure keep us guessing, don't they? Is she doing better now? Have a baby to share pictures of??


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Jul 29, 2022)

She is doing better.Rubbing was definately the cause.No baby yet!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Jul 29, 2022)

Based on belly shape, size...Anyone think were close???? Really nothing else going on with her but her shape seemed to change to me.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 30, 2022)

She does look like she's dropped quite a bit. Maybe 7-10 days? Without any other changes it's hard to make a guess. Keep close checks and post any other pictures you have please.


----------

